# King Canada 3.25 hp router - comments?



## silverm (Sep 24, 2004)

King has released a new router this fall
I believe it is 3.25 hp, and it looks a lot like the Makita

The price I have seen it at looks good - $120 cdn
I currently have a PC 693, which I am quite happy with, but frequently want another router to do related cuts without haveing to remove it from my table (thus destroying all set ups) 

This is a plunge router, with a depth adjust knob, and trigger switch, and variable speed.

The depth control looks like it would be great for very fine adjustments.

I am not sure about the trigger switch for table use - It does have a pin lock, so that might work. I have built a foot pedel switch that works great.

For the price, if it fits into my router table, which it should, it looks like the next tool to get.

I am looking for comments on this router from those who have one.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Matt:
Does the King router come with 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets>
Who sells them in the Torornto area??
Mo.


----------



## silverm (Sep 24, 2004)

Maurice said:


> Hi Matt:
> Does the King router come with 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets>
> Who sells them in the Torornto area??
> Mo.


Don't know who sells King in Toronto, but you might try Atlas Machinery.
You could check King or email the to find out who they sell to in Toronto.

The King flyer I have says it is new for fall 2004.
Art's in St. Catharines has them, as I saw some there today - and they say they have sold about 18 since November, with 1 return - the shaft spring pin did not pop back out.

The flyer says: 
15 amp motor
plunge depth 0 - 2-3/8"
variable speeds 9k-22k rpm
comes with 1/4, 1/2 collet sleeves, 1/2 collet cone
1/2 straigh router bit, edge guide, guide holder, trim guide, chip defledtor, template guide, wrench, depth stop, wrench, carrying case.


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

HI
I have just purchased the King router model 8367.
It comes with a 1/4", 3/8" collet and 1/2" collet cone
I purchased it from ALL-IN-ONE WOOD TOOLS in Mississauga Ont.
phone (905) 826-4720
I haven't tried it yet??

price was $119.00 plus taxes and shipping

I am in Quebec and it cost me total price of $140.17 deliver to my home

Tony


----------



## silverm (Sep 24, 2004)

Let us know your first impressions after you crank it up

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

3/8" bits are hard to come by in the US. The only easily available ones are used by the optical industry for shaping plastic eyeglass lenses. This is a ball shaped 3, 11 or 12 flute cutter, about 3/4" diameter. You can make use of about 140 degrees of the cutter. They are good for cutting coves, and by adjusting your depth of cut you can make a neat staggered edge of multiple curves. Hope this info is of use to you.

Mike

PS I'm dying without hockey! Go Wings!


----------



## Gary Nevard (Nov 20, 2004)

*King Router*

HI
I purchased the King router model 8367 last month.
It comes with a 1/4", 3/8" collet and 1/2" collet plus, plus, plus.
I purchased it from Home Hardware in Penticton B.C. Canada
The price was $99.00.

When you plunge it up and down the springs are very noisy and sounds terrible. So I was a little hesitant at first. So I brought it home and
removed the springs,very easy to remove, and I use it table mounted. I have used it on a number of projects and it performs flawlessly.
For my purposes it's great lots of power. I realize it's not a Makita or one of the other high dollar units but for home and hobby work it's terrific.
I would recommend its purchase.
Gary Nevard


----------



## chelseamedic (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi there! I checked out their site and some of the stuff looks like Freud and Delta?? Is it these made in Taiwan stuff with big brand names? I know King use to be big builders of tools a way long ago and they were considered to be top notch in competetion with beaver-rockwell. This was from word of mouth with one of the old woodsmith by my area. If anyone else bought the king products with good results please let me know. tx


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

chelseamedic said:


> Hi there! I checked out their site and some of the stuff looks like Freud and Delta?? Is it these made in Taiwan stuff with big brand names? I know King use to be big builders of tools a way long ago and they were considered to be top notch in competetion with beaver-rockwell. This was from word of mouth with one of the old woodsmith by my area. If anyone else bought the king products with good results please let me know. tx


It's not much to add but I spoke to Timbertown in Calgary, their price $119 + gst (of course  ).
The point I wish to make, as described by the salesman, the target buyer of King Canada is the contractor that will use the tool heavily for a year or two. If the tool breaks toss it in the garbage and get another one (rather than have to wait for repairs). Kings rep claims they are after the Craftsman and Mastercraft market by providing better quality and similar pricing to sales. They have over the counter warranty. If you want an inexpensive dedicated 7 1/4" circular saw for breaking down sheets King has one for $50 CD. Not the high end tool some demand but the pricing is very good.

With the comments above on the King router I think I'll skip the second base ($100) and put the King ($119) in a table and forget about it.  How many removals and installs are worth $20 to you?

Who says you can't have your cake and eat it too? 
My 2 cents.
CB


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*King*



CanuckBeaver said:


> It's not much to add but I spoke to Timbertown in Calgary, their price $119 + gst (of course  ).
> The point I wish to make, as described by the salesman, the target buyer of King Canada is the contractor that will use the tool heavily for a year or two. If the tool breaks toss it in the garbage and get another one (rather than have to wait for repairs). Kings rep claims they are after the Craftsman and Mastercraft market by providing better quality and similar pricing to sales. They have over the counter warranty. If you want an inexpensive dedicated 7 1/4" circular saw for breaking down sheets King has one for $50 CD. Not the high end tool some demand but the pricing is very good.
> 
> With the comments above on the King router I think I'll skip the second base ($100) and put the King ($119) in a table and forget about it.  How many removals and installs are worth $20 to you?
> ...


King is made in Canada somewhere just outside Montreal. They have been making tools since 1920 or so that I know of.My dad was a cabinet maker and traded his Rockwell saw for one back in the fifties. It was top of the line then.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*King*



Matt said:


> Don't know who sells King in Toronto, but you might try Atlas Machinery.
> You could check King or email the to find out who they sell to in Toronto.
> 
> The King flyer I have says it is new for fall 2004.
> ...


Also comes with 3/8 collet.


----------



## Shane (Oct 23, 2008)

I just bought the king router but it does not have standard table mounting holes. I guess I'll have to drill out the mounting plate for my wolfcraft table. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Shane

If you don't want to drill out the base plate you can use U-Shape clips or just make a ring out of some plastic and use the holes that are in place.

But I do recommend drilling the holes out to fit your router, you don't want it to come free when it doing it's job..it only take 5 mins. or so to do it right from the get go.. 

JUst pull off the plastic base from the router and use it for your template to drill the holes out, take care and get the center holes in line you can make a plug or just use your brass guides to get the job done,,,use masking to tape to hole the plate in place for drilling..

=====



Shane said:


> I just bought the king router but it does not have standard table mounting holes. I guess I'll have to drill out the mounting plate for my wolfcraft table. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

*Researching the King 3 1/4hp router . . .*



gbnevard said:


> The price was $99.00.
> I realize it's not a Makita . . .
> Gary Nevard


I know I am dredging up an old thread here but it appears the King is precisely that . . . a Makita 3612C, and at less than one third the cost.

The parts lists are even almost identical, using the very same numbers.

Whether they are actually made in the same factory, on the same assembly line, by the same hands, I can't say . . . but I have my suspicions about it.

So $310 US for the Makita (according to a current Amazon listing) or $100 CDN for the King . . . hmmm

Think I'm :sold:


----------



## Shane (Oct 23, 2008)

*Junk*

So I used this router in my table for a while with 1/4" bits and it was fine. I bought some 1/2" moulding bits and noticed that there was a lot of wobble. I sent it in to get repaired. Five months later they informed me that the bearings were gone and the repair would cost more than the router and that I had to go to the store I bought it off to get a replacement. So I did.... 3 weeks later the bearing went in the new one. Brought that back and sucked it up and bought the Freud FT2200. 
What a difference....you get what you pay for.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Shane! I had considered a King router although I generally shy away from King tools, but the price was appealing. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

If I have learned anything in the last four years it is that no King shall ever cross my threshold. No way, no how.:nono:


----------



## wpxdesign (Feb 21, 2011)

*How did you remove the springs?*



gbnevard said:


> HI
> I purchased the King router model 8367 last month.
> It comes with a 1/4", 3/8" collet and 1/2" collet plus, plus, plus.
> I purchased it from Home Hardware in Penticton B.C. Canada
> ...


In the post you said the springs were very easy to remove- How is this done? Can you describe it? Thanks


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Maurice said:


> Hi Matt:
> Does the King router come with 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets>
> Who sells them in the Torornto area??
> Mo.


Hi Maurice:

TSC sold it in Grimsby. In Quebec, Unimat (COOP) and a variety of other hardware stores. _Some_ Home Hardware stores carry it. 

The 3 1/4HP King router is cosmetically identical to the Makita 3612, except that it doesn't have the electronic brake. It appears that all other elements are identical. I haven't opened up either of them so I can't comment on the insides.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

the way it was explained to me is thus: King Canada tools are, ironically, the imported stuff they sell, King industrial is however, the tools made in Canada that are highly regarded and of course, more expensive. hope this helps.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jer760 said:


> the way it was explained to me is thus: King Canada tools are, ironically, the imported stuff they sell, King industrial is however, the tools made in Canada that are highly regarded and of course, more expensive. hope this helps.


Hi Jer:

I hoped you were right. It would be lovely to have a Canadian woodworking tool manufacturer again. Unfortunately, the King Industrial Bandsaw is made by YUNG LI HSING in Taiwan. Some of their other "King Industrial" stuff looks identical to other stuff made in Taiwan etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Can you say same as harborfreight

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know that this is an ancient thread and in fact most of the poster's I haven't even heard of in the four years that I've been a member. I must point out that the fact that the springs make noises when plunging, tells me that it cannot possibly be made by Makita.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I know that this is an ancient thread and in fact most of the poster's I haven't even heard of in the four years that I've been a member. I must point out that the fact that the springs make noises when plunging, tells me that it cannot possibly be made by Makita.


Harry,

I was checking out that tool site you gave to Alan and I noticed that makita also make a cheaper router in Australia _Matek?

Maybe the King is the Canadian equivalent?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes James the Matec brand is sold here and most people know that it's the hobby version of Makita similar to B & D and DeWalt, in both cases the latter is intended for heavy duty use whilst the former still function perfectly but not for continuous heavy duty use.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Harry,
> 
> I was checking out that tool site you gave to Alan and I noticed that makita also make a cheaper router in Australia _Matek?
> 
> Maybe the King is the Canadian equivalent?


Hi James:

We have Mactek (sp???) here too. I've seen it in several stores and there is a difference in appearance and it's impossible to tell about quality but it isn't cheap. I've not seen the router though. 

The King stuff is definitely copies and clones of other manufacturers. The King 3 1/4HP router is identical in appearance to the Makita 3612C, just red instead of blue/green???? The only difference I can find in the specifications is the Makita has an electronic brake and the King doesn't.


----------



## scot7167 (Apr 8, 2011)

*curious also*

i am looking to buy a router for raised panel bit (large bits)usage without breaking the bank. also would love to hear comments from a current owner. is it a good value?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

scot7167 said:


> i am looking to buy a router for raised panel bit (large bits)usage without breaking the bank. also would love to hear comments from a current owner. is it a good value?


Hi Scott:

Big problems. The King Canada 3 1/4 HP is a copy of the Makita 3612. That in itself is a good thing _except_ when you're using large bits. The hole in the baseplate isn't large enough to handle big bits. The only one I've found is the Hitachi M12V and the M12V2. Both can be table mounted and used with large bits. Note you'll have to modify the M12V. If you get one e-mail me directly and I'll give you the instructions. The M12V2 only needs parts of the baseplate removed. Either can be used with an OakPark 11" square baseplate with the oversized hole. You can also make one of these easily enough. 

The M12V is no longer manufactured but is preferred because the handles can be removed. The M12V2 has the speed control in the handle so it is constantly in the way. 

The M12V2 is also not as good on skis for that specific reason. The M12V, King Canada 3 m1/4 HP or Makita 3612C is better for skis.



However you chose to proceed, be extremely careful and keep your router at the slowest speed it will run at. 8,000 rpm is plenty fast. Do not use a large bit without putting it in a table. Take a bunch of small cuts. Don't try to take the whole cut in one pass.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

The King 3.25 hp . . . a reprise.

Bought this thing about 16 months ago for my first router table. Stripped off the springs and one of the handles and mounted it.

Really very pleased with it. For the price it seems an absolute steal!

Only complaint is that the toggle clamp meant to hold the bit depth (more like height in a table) is unreliable. After it gave way during a cut and the router bottomed out  , I no longer relied on it at all and use the elevation screw instead.

Saw it for sale at the local shop this week. Still just $99.95 and was tempted to buy another to use as a spare. 

People who want to spend more will do so but this router spins bits just fine. Lots of power and no bearing problems here. 

As for using it hand-held as a plunge router I can't say. Other than initially cutting dadoes for the tracks in my table I have not used it as such and have no interest in doing so.

It would take me longer to figure out how to reassemble the plunge guides and springs than the effort would be worth. :yes4:

I definitely have already had my money's worth out of this tool already.

I never was able to get my hands on a Makita 3612C to determine if the "high price spread" was indeed any better in build quality but the fact the machines' parts diagrams even used identical numbers is a pretty strong indication to me they have a common point of origin. "You get what you pay for" is a wise enough saying but sometimes what you unknowingly pay for are advertising costs and higher dealer markup too. The real wisdom is knowing the difference I guess. Anyhow, Makita has moved on to better things, the 3612C is no more . . . and my King keeps spinning away.

No bashing of Makita is meant here either . . . I absolutely ADORE my Makita Model 9403 four inch belt sander . . . it just beats the pants off the old (1972 vintage) Craftsman 4" I finally used up. Even the power cord on the Makita bespeaks quality . . . long and beautifully pliable/flexible . . . no kinking. And I almost NEVER have to adjust the tracking on it vs the near constant fooling about with the old Craftsman.
I'd buy another Makita tool in a heartbeat but the King line still represents fine value for the dollar in my mind. There will be more King products in my future.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dawziecat said:


> The King 3.25 hp . . . a reprise.


Thanks Terry: I compared the 3612C alongside the King and I couldn't see any difference. There _is_ one functional difference though, the Makita 3612C has an electric brake whereas the King doesn't. 

Thanks again.


----------



## windon (Jan 2, 2014)

*King Plunge router comment about removing springs*

Can you tell me how you removed the springs? See you comment below regarding the King 3 1/4 plunge router

Thanks 

Doug


When you plunge it up and down the springs are very noisy and sounds terrible. So I was a little hesitant at first. So I brought it home and
removed the springs,very easy to remove, and I use it table mounted.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"King is made in Canada somewhere just outside Montreal. They have been making tools since 1920 or so that I know of."

?!...Is it possible the name has been uh, 'liberated' ?

_"In 1983 King took over its name and started developing a complete program, selling machinery in collaboration with their partner factories."_
Power Tools, Woodworking and Metalworking Machines by King Canada

I'm pretty sure the King cabinet saws that I looked into were built in Taiwan, but that certainly doesn't suggest that there's anything wrong with their products.
The company bio seems to indicate a number of manufacturing sources.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a King 16" planer years ago. It's been a very good machine to me. A few years later a cousin bought a Delat, one that I don't see in their lineup any more. It was for all practical purposes identical to mine. Jet also has one that is identical, the JWP-160S. Their used to be an equipment company named Star and theirs was also identical. There may be others. That tells me that they are all likely made in Taiwan. Makita and Hitachi aren't any better in some cases. I have a 1900B Makita 3 1/8" power planer. When I was looking for blades for it on ebay I found out that Hitachi also uses the same blades on their model 1900B and it was identical in every way but colour. One seller on ebay showed pictures and names of all the planers that used those blades and there were at least 2 more with identical housings and about 18 more with different housings which may or may not have been made by the same company. You really can't say for sure who made a tool no matter who's name is on it.


----------



## MTWEAVER (Jun 16, 2020)

Bought a new King Canada router. Tried to attach the inlay template guide that came with it. There was NO WAY of fastening it. Sent King Canada in Quebec and was told they checked and found I was right and said thanks for bringing it to our attention and GO OUT AND BUY SOME SCREWS AND WASHERS and fix it myself. Sent another email saying THEY NEED TO SEND a fix. Then they tried the old need to see your proof of purchase trick. THEY JUST FOUND THE PROBLEM BECAUSE I FOUND THE PROBLEM...how did I know that if I didn't buy one?? STAY AWAY FROM THEIR JUNK and you will not have to deal with them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The biggest problem I see with King Canada tools is that the customer is their quality control. I bought a 6" x 108" vertical belt sander and the table wasn't square to the belt. They grudgingly replaced the brackets that held it. I bought a 16" open ended drum sander and they had to replace the top cover with one that I could attach a vac hose to. They did do that without any issues. Then I bought a 12" disc sander it it had a bad wobble to it. After 3 replacement disc plates I gave it back. That wasn't all on King, the repair shop I took it to didn't check the motor shaft and I finally did and it was out of round. Never the less I think I'm done with King.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MTWEAVER said:


> Bought a new King Canada router. Tried to attach the inlay template guide that came with it. There was NO WAY of fastening it. Sent King Canada in Quebec and was told they checked and found I was right and said thanks for bringing it to our attention and GO OUT AND BUY SOME SCREWS AND WASHERS and fix it myself. Sent another email saying THEY NEED TO SEND a fix. Then they tried the old need to see your proof of purchase trick. THEY JUST FOUND THE PROBLEM BECAUSE I FOUND THE PROBLEM...how did I know that if I didn't buy one?? STAY AWAY FROM THEIR JUNK and you will not have to deal with them.


Is this the one? Sure looks familiar to some other brand I have seen.
Herb

http://files.kingcanada.com/catalog/products/highresxm/8367.jpg


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

is King Canada your version of our Harbor Freight???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Go Harbor Freight!!!
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Go Harbor Freight!!!
> Herb


I feel better now that you took the bait.. 
stay tuned - more chumming to follow...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> is King Canada your version of our Harbor Freight???


No. I would say it's on a par with the cheapest models of Delta. At least in their stationary power tools. In fact they may be made in the same factory. As for the powered hand tools I can't say. The only small King tool I own is an air roofing nailer. It worked okay on the one roof that I needed it for. The flap that holds the coil in did get broken off though because it was balky and the guy using it applied force instead of brains to close it.


----------

